
Possible Jenkins Project Infrastructure Compromise - justinludwig
https://jenkins.io/blog/2016/04/22/possible-infra-compromise/
======
slizard
Does anybody known whether they disclosed how sensitive was the information
that they the intruder could have gotten hold of -- especially the passwords,
were they stored XOR'd or encrypted+salted?

